# Different Calibers for a Springfield XD Sub Compact



## wado66 (Jan 21, 2013)

The Springfield XD Sub Compact comes in 9mm and .40 as far as the two calibers I'm looking at.
One thing I am curious about is recoil since the two 40 S&W and 9mm guns weigh the same and have same dimensions.

Lets say I get the .40 with a Federal round JHP 180gr. - muzzle energy is 400 and muzzle velocity is 1000.
now
Lets say I get the 9mm with a Federal round Hyd-Shok 147gr. - muzzle energy 326 and muzzle velocity is 1000.
For my comfort level I feel any of these two rounds will serve it's purpose well if well placed. And there is my point.
If these two handguns weigh the same empty, what kind of recoil difference could I expect between the two? I haven't figured out a way to be able to test shoot both at the same time. (not literally the same time.)
My quandary if I take the 40 S&W (which i think could be the preferable round) and shoot rapidly 5 to 10 rounds at an 8 x 10 target 15 yards out how will my pattern look. But more importantly if I do the same thing with the 9mm, load the above rounds and shoot 5 to 10 rounds at same target how will it look.Tighter?
How big of a factor will the calibers weigh into this. Because I am looking for the biggest caliber I can handle in a fairly tight pattern firing in rapid succession.
I know factors com into play on wrist control, steady arms, etc....
But is there any data out there showing recoil and how it affects shot placement?
I really really want that XD sub Compact in a .40 but it's a light gun and I have to hold shot placement. I've heard the 40 S&W has a snappy recoil.
Would the 40 be just a little more of a kick, alot, or a wash to the 9mm. 
I know I'm probably beating a dead horse but I am ready to pull the trigger on the XD Sub Compact 40S&W.............or 9x19mm. DesisionsDecisionsDecisions


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've had a XD40SC for several years now. It's a very good quality piece. I've not had one problem with it. Decent trigger, and it's amazingly accurate when I do my part. 
Bonus: It loves my cast bullet handloads. Accurate and reliable with never even a hint of leading.
Recoil:
I have a touch of arthritis in my wrists. Most of the time I never think about it. However, firing any full strength (SD or Speer Lawman) loads through my XD40SC reminds me after about 25 to 30 rounds. It's by no means overwhelming, but it's work to really shoot it well. It's tiresome & I get sick of it fairly quickly. I carried it for a while and I am confident in my ability to defend myself with it. It will do the job. But, it's a gun you need to stay in practice with, whether you enjoy it or not. IMHO, the XD40SC is not what I would recommend for a novice, especially a recoil sensitive novice. Knowing what I know now, I'd probably opt for the 9 mm if I were to do it over again. 

Opinions vary of course.


----------

